# white tea ginger



## honor435 (Jan 28, 2010)

I never imagined it would be SO popular, anyone bought it from wsp? i used peak, i like the NO shipping of wsp. It is my first real white soap, i swirled purple on top.


----------



## Lynnz (Jan 28, 2010)

Red tea from Elements is just totally amazing........I used to go through it like tapwater LOL but then the 200 flashpoint thing became an issue for posting and it cannot go via USPS s I have had to withdraw myself from it.
The scent throw in candles is incredible..........I never needed to burn them to smell them..........Just a couple of open jars in a warm room did the trick..........now I didn't soap it but imagine it would be beautiful.
I have never purchased from WSP as they don't ship out of the USA  :cry:


----------



## seaturtle (Jan 29, 2010)

I soap with white tea ginger from wsp. I add calendula petals for texture. Very popular!


----------



## twilightluver (Jan 29, 2010)

bought mine from WSP..AWESOME>..


----------



## ohsoap (Jan 29, 2010)

Mine is from BB... much more floral then I expected.  I will be soaping it next week.  I'm hoping it will be more subtle out of the bottle.


----------



## honor435 (Jan 29, 2010)

good to know wsp is good, peak isnt having a 40% for a couple weeks,


----------



## gekko62 (Jan 29, 2010)

Lyn said:
			
		

> Red tea from Elements is just totally amazing........I used to go through it like tapwater LOL but then the 200 flashpoint thing became an issue for posting and it cannot go via USPS s I have had to withdraw myself from it.
> The scent throw in candles is incredible..........I never needed to burn them to smell them..........Just a couple of open jars in a warm room did the trick..........now I didn't soap it but imagine it would be beautiful.
> I have never purchased from WSP as they don't ship out of the USA  :cry:



Lyn I get a wtg from bigtrees that's one of my alltime fave scents.The BB one is greener(sort of green mango 1st up). Didn't quiz Karen on its origin tho so not sure of supplier


----------



## Lynnz (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks for that Lisa.............Natural candle supplies has it and it is pretty good..........not as good as Elements but good!!


----------



## Bukawww (Jun 30, 2010)

I know this is older but thought I'd pipe in anyway - it is crazy floral (wsp) and a little goes a super duper long way.  I'm not a fan at all but mother's and grandmothers seem to love it


----------

